# Icelandic: með læti



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

If a group of people are at the swimming pool, and there is a slide (rennibraut), and later they're telling someone about how fast they were going, if someone says about someone else "_Hann var með læti_", what is the most natural way to understand it?

I'm not sure if it means someone panicked, someone was scared, whether someone enjoyed it but was screaming very loud, or whether it's a combination and they made a big fuss due to panic or excitement. The dictionaries list a lot of different options and it's not really helping me figure out the intended meaning, and I'd like to know what it specifically could mean.

For reference it's from this clip*, specifically at 5:34-5:54.

Any ideas?
Takk

*pre-approved by hanne


----------



## sindridah

Most natural way of understanding it and really the only way is that he was aloud, Whether of screaming or for another reason is difficult to say. I didn't watch the clip maybe that would help me explaining it better, Took so long time loading


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Most natural way of understanding it and really the only way is that he was aloud, Whether of screaming or for another reason is difficult to say. I didn't watch the clip maybe that would help me explaining it better, Took so long time loading



I don't think it would have helped, there's no clip of them on the slides.
But that makes sense, just that he ways loud and making noise, thanks


----------



## kepulauan

Quit this racket! (a hint )


----------



## Alxmrphi

pollodia said:


> Quit this racket! (a hint )



 ? I don't follow (sorry!).


----------



## sindridah

Nokkuð furðulegt enskt orðaval hjá þér


----------



## kepulauan

That's the general meaning of læti: racket/commotion.

Allright, I watched the video and I don't get it. He doesn't look like someone who would push kids out of the line for the water slide and scream with a high pitch on the way down.



> Nokkuð furðulegt enskt orðaval hjá þér


Hjá mér? Racket er kannski svolítið gamaldags já.... en virkar.


----------



## Alxmrphi

'Racket' is a good way to put it in English, from what I gather that *læti* means, I just didn't understand the *hint* part. As it wasn't someone telling him to be quiet ("Quit it!"), so that's what confused me. I wasn't sure what I was supposed to understand after the post. But if someone was making a lot of noise and annoying others, you can say "Stop all the commotion", actually maybe* racket *is a bit outdated, but it does work yes.


----------



## kepulauan

Sorry about the short uninformative hint. Racket was the first thing that sprang to mind. Sounds a bit funny too, which is a plus!


----------

